# programmieren e. ini-Datei, die dann auf SD-Karte speicherbar und abrufbar ist



## morgelous (1. April 2008)

Ich habe eine Leiterplatte mit einem LCD-Display. Einstellungen ueber das Display sollen mittels eines ini-Files speicherbar und dann wieder abrufbar auf einer SD-Speicherkarte sein. Die ganze Software ist in C geschrieben. Habe noch nie mit ini-Dateien gearbeitet. Vielleicht hat jemand einen guten Rat fuer mich.


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. April 2008)

Hi,

beschreib dein Problem mal etwas genauer. Existiert schon eine Möglichkeit zum Speichern? Hast du Zugang zu der Datei bzw. dem Dateisystem? Soll das ganze unter Linux/Windows laufen oder auf einen µC gebrannt werden?

Grüße, D.


----------



## morgelous (1. April 2008)

Der Prozessor ist von der Fa. ATMEL (AT91SAM7S64 AU-001). Ueber ein Atmel SAM-ICE kann die Platte mit einem PC kommunizieren. Sichern geht dann nur ueber den PC. Ueber ein Grafikdisplay kann man verschiedene Parameter dann einstellen. Das Display ist mit der Platine ebenfalls verbunden. Es gibt eine Voreinstellung, die auf dem Mikrocontroller gespeichert ist. Es soll jedoch die Moeglichkeit gefunden werden ueber die SD-Karte benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen dann fest auf die SD zu speichern, dann etfaellt das laestige Verbinden mit dem PC und die Platine kann ins geraet eingebaut werden. 
Danke schon mal, das du dich so schnell gemeldet hast, falls du noch etwas weisst oder fragen hast, meld dich noch mal.

Morgelous


----------

